# Zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte schnell umschalten



## brazzjazz (10. März 2010)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, Onboard und Soundkarte jeweils schnell zu aktivieren bzw. zu deaktivieren, ohne umständlich im Geräte-Manager herumzufummeln? Ich würde gerne mal die Klangqualität direkt vergleichen. In einem früheren Thread wurde schon einmal ein Vista Audio Changer oder so erwähnt, der aber wieder off ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

Also, zwecks Test kannst Du doch einfach im Gerätemanager bzw. Systemsteuerung bleiben - das machst Du doch nur 1-2 mal ^^

Am einfachstens geht es in systemsteuerung, hardware&sound, sound - da müßtest Du an sich mit 1-2 Klicks auswählen können, welcher Soundchip aktiv sein soll. 

Wenn Du häufiger testen wilst (warum auch immer), dann erstell einfach eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop zum Menü "sound" aus in der systemsteuerung.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. März 2010)

und nicht vergessen die Boxen umzustecken.. ^^

bytheway: bräuchte man keinen Neustart zum Laden der Treiber/Bedienfläche?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. März 2010)

moin,

wenn du windows 7 hast kann man bequem beide treiber interfaces hochziehen lassen und nutzen.
bei mir ist der realtek auch immer noch da um bei freunden mal den unterschied zur xonar zu demonstrieren.
und mein tft wird teilweise auch über den ati internen hdmi audio codec befeuert- alles gleichzeitig, muss bei der hauptausgabe nur halt immer die kabel umstecken und dann im soundmanager der systeuerung das primäre ausgabe gerät wechseln( oder noch einfacher direkt im player)

ob das alles natürlich bei windows vista funzt weiß ich net

mfg


----------



## brazzjazz (10. März 2010)

Nun ja, die Gebrauchsanleitung meiner Karte empfiehlt, den Onboard-Sound ganz zu deaktivieren, entweder im BIOS oder den Treiber zu deaktivieren - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das nur gesagt wird, weil davon ausgegangen wird, dass man nicht mehr mit dem Computer dann auf Onboard-Sound zurückgreifen wird.


----------



## brazzjazz (12. März 2010)

Kann man bei Windows Vista Treiber deaktivieren und reaktivieren, ohne es erneut hochfahren zu müssen?

Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass nicht nur der Treiber, sondern auch alle möglichen Programme geladen sind, die mit ihm in Verbindung stehen. Um den Treiber umzuschalten müsste ich die erst alle finden und schließen...


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2010)

Was ist denn nun die eigentliche Frage? Normalerweise müßten alle Programme auf die Soundkarte zugreifen, die Du in der Systemsteuerung auch aktiviert hast. Vlt. is das bei Deinem Board etwas komplizierter, da es - wie ich sehe - schon recht alt ist. In dem Fall wäre aber eine extra Soundkarte eh besser - da brauchst Du erst gar nicht groß zu vergleichen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2010)

Viele Programme haben doch direkt in den Settings ein Auswahlmenü, welche Soundkarte und sogar welcher Ausgang/Eingang angesprochen werden soll.
Kannst du dein Problem nicht damit irgendwie regeln?

Beispiel: Siehe Anhang.
PS: Ja, die Liste auf meinem PC ist etwas lang.  Spätestens wenn ich morgen eine Xonar hole, fliegt die X-Fi und das andere C-Media Ding raus.


----------

